# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Unacceptable Head Lights

## Wise Old Owl

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I found this Hat light at a Farmers Market and it got me to thinking, so I picked it up for $3 and played around with it, five LED's and not very bright. But buying the batteries were more exspensive as they were CR's or lithium.  And they would be hard to find on trail located towns.

So I stopped by RS and picked up a covered AAA holder and soldered in the pack and electrical taped it.

Here is my solution

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Hey for $6  and on AAA batteries - this works! and now I can use rechargeables.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice idea.  Well done.

----------


## Justin Case

You can see past the pack ?   
its not too heavy ?

----------


## Graf

I have a few regular headlamps and they are okay. But I've found my Surefire single cell flashlight works great also. The pocket clip holds to the brim of my hat really well nice dual purpose unit.

----------


## Rick

Nice job. That's thinking out of the box.

----------


## bulrush

My Streamlight Septor has 7 LEDs and 3 modes of brightness, allowing you to save batteries if you want. And it uses 3 AAA batteries, which are easy to find and cheap. And it's a headlamp.

----------


## Danmo43

Excellent idea and mod!
I like taking regular lights and modifying them to more powerful LED lights.

----------


## hunter63

Good thinking...I like it......
Yeah those flat batteries are high priced......A whole new cap light was cheaper than replaceing the two lithium batteries.....what's wrong with that picture?

----------


## Woodmaster750

That's what I like about this forum. Good enfo... Out there.

----------

